# Problème vodafone mobile connect : plante au demarrage.



## Gary222 (21 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Je suis sous Mac os x léopard, je vien d'acheter le nouveaux MacBook, c'est 1er Mac donc je galère un peu...
J'ai un petit problème et recherche un peu d'aide.
J'ai pendant quelques temps utilisé vodafone mobile connect avec ma clé 3g huawei 220 de chez sfr. Tous fonctionner très bien mais un jour le programme s'est mis à planter quand je le demarre, quand je fait clic droit sûr l'icône dans le dock sa me dit que le programme répond pas...
En haut dans la barre de menu les menus vodafone s'affiche mais quand je clic dessu rien ne se passe...
J'ai essayer d'effacer le programme et d'installer le même mis a jour mais toujours le même problème. J'ai fait diverse recherche sûr google avec mon iPhone (que j'utilise actuellement car je n'ai que lui pour me connecter) mais hélas je n'ai trouver mon problème null part... Si une personne pouvais m'aider sa serais super !

Il me reste plus qu'à attendre... Merci


----------



## Gary222 (22 Janvier 2009)

Non pas de réponse ?...


----------



## Gary222 (6 Février 2009)

Je me permet de refaire sortir mon sujet car je n'ai toujours pas trouver réponse a mon probleme...

si une ame charitable pouvais m'aider un peu sa serais vraiment super ! merci


----------



## loulou123 (11 Février 2009)

Bonjour
meme b sur leopard, pus moyen de faire fonctionner le programme vodefone


----------



## nadarnext (26 Mai 2009)

j'ai exactement le même probleme depuis hier. Juste aprés avoir fait une mise à jours de mon mac.


----------



## fgarcia (4 Juin 2009)

Pour résoudre ce problème qui dérange beaucoup de monde, il faut desinstaller correctement le logiciel vodafone mobile connect.

Comme tu as dû le voir un simple glisser déplacer du programme suivi d'une réinstallation du soft ne règle pas le souci. Le logiciel plante identiquement au redémarrage.

Il faut donc, télécharger ou reprendre la version du logiciel vodafone mobile connect installé sur ton pc.

Tu relances l'installation, tu passes la sélection de la langue. Dans le prochain menu tu vois un menu déroulant avec marqué installation standard (ou basique) tu clic sur la sélection et tu vois alors apparaître "désinstaller". Tu sélectionnes désinstaller et tu continues la procédure.

Le logiciel va alors se désinstaller correctement. Ensuite tu redémarres. Tu télécharges la dernière version du logiciel vodafone mobile connect (tant qu'à faire, si tu n'as pas Internet tu reprends ton installation de base)
Tu relances l'installation, à la fin tu redémarres et là.... Ca marche!!

Formidable non?
je pense que ça en aidera plus d'un.


----------

